# Kompromisiert Account bei FFXI



## Vagas (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

wende mich zu euch in voller Verzweiflung 

Wie schon der Titel sagt wurde mein Account bei FFXI nach 2 Jahren Treue aus unbekannten Gründen gesperrt.
Zu meinem Leiden....
Also ich bin Ende Sept. vom 19. - 26. im Urlaub gewesen, also ich nach Hause zurück kamm wollte ich mich ins Game einlogen, dann bekamm ich die Meldung, dass mein Account gesperrt wurde und ich mich bitte an den Support weden sollte. Das hab ich auch direkt gemacht. Am Telefon versicherte man mir, dass es sich um ein Problem mit der Zahlung handle, daraufhin hab ich bei ClickundBuy angerufen und die haben mir telefonisch wie schriftlich bestätigt das alle Zahlnung an Sqaure Enix (SE) getätigt wurden, also es da kein Problem gäbe.
Die schriftliche Bestätigung habe ich an SE geschickt und auf eine Antwort von ihnen gewartet. Es kam nur keine. Also hab ich nochmals da angerufen, nur hatte man mir diesmal gesagt, dass es sich nicht um ein Zahlungsproblem handelt sondern dass mir vorgworfen wird, dass ich "Real Money Trading" mache, also Spielgeld für reales Geld verkaufe. Ich hab dann darauf mein E-Mail Account gecheckt und tatsächlich in meine Postfach war dann eine E-Mail, in der dann stand dass ich den Vertrag so und so gebrochen habe, weil ich Real Money Trading oder ähnliches begangen habe, nur dass ich die E-mail am 21. Sept. bekommen habe, wo ich ja grade im Urlaub war und gar keine Zugang zu meinem Account hatte.
Nun ja egal auf jeden Fall konnte mir keiner sagen, wie man auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass ich sowas gemacht hab und es wurde daraufhin ein Fall eröffnet wo alles untersucht wird und nach 6 Wochen sollte alles geregelt sein. Es wurden ein paar Daten von mir gefragt, wie wann ich zuletzt online war und wie mein ISP ist und und... Habe alles E-mails fleißig beantwortet und auch eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass SE meine Informationen bekommen hat und sie dem Fall hinzugefügt hat. 
Nun da sich nach einem Monat immer noch keiner gemeldet hat habe ich mich getraut nach zufragen wie weit den die Ermittlungen sind?
Keine genaue Auskunft.
Nun habe ich mich Ende November wieder getraut nachzufragen wie weit die Untersuchungen sind, daraufhin bekamm ich dann eine E-Mail von SE mit fast den selben Fragen wie ich sie schon am Anfang beantwortet habe?!?!!? Da kam mir dann der Gedanke hoch, hmm.. hat sich überhaupt jemand drum gekümmert? Wenn ich nach fast zwei Monaten schon wieder das selbe gefragt bekomme und man immer mit der Antwort ankommt, es gibt leider keine genauen Auskünfte und mir Entschuldigen und für Unannehmlichkeiten, bitte haben sie was Geduld?
Hab denen auch ganz klar gesagt, dass es nicht sein kann, dass sich nix getan hat? 
Weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll  Seit dem letzten Email Kontakt sind jetzt wieder fast zwei Wochen vorbei und es meldet sich wieder keiner von SE.
Bin am verzweifeln vor allem auch, weil ich im Spiel selber viele Freunde habe und gar keine Möglichkeit hab ihnen irgendwie bescheid zu sagen, weil mein Account komplett gesperrt ist.

Deswegen wende ich mich jetzt hier an das Forum. Weis jemand zufällig was man da machen kann? Jemand selber Erfahrung damit gemacht? Wie seit ihr Vorgangen? Kann ein Anwalt da Druck machen? Finde es halt unfair, dass ich nachdem ich jahrelang soviel in das Spiel investiert habe und auch dafür bezahlt, mein Account gesperrt wurde, weil ich angeblich damit reales Geld mache  

Hoffe mir kann einer Helfen bzw. ein Tipp geben.

Vielen Dank im vorraus an alle die sich überhaupt die Mühe gegeben haben diesen lange Text zu lesen.

Mit freudlichen Grüßen

Vagas

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 03.12.2011 um 16:37 ----------

Achso was ich vergaß... ich bekamm die erste E-Mail in der stand, dass mein Account gesperrt wird als ich im Urlaub war!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Dezember 2011)

hinnehmen, weiter nachfragen oder an anwalt wenden und u.U. klagen, was anderes fällt mir da atm leider nicht ein ...


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

also ich will dir da jetzt die hoffnung nehmen aber ich denk da tut sich nichts. das sind fertige emails die dann bissel abgeändert werde. mach dir nen neuen acc und schreib weningstens erstmal paar deiner leute an. haben die deutschen support ?


----------

